# Downgrage(or Upgrade) from 3/4 Truck to Wrangler



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

Been saying for quite some time its time for myself to get a jeep as a backup plow vehicle as my truck is getting older and needed some maintenance once this year during a storm and twice last year. Really sucks having a plow truck and when you need it, it breaks down. I know many people hear use jeeps and love them for driveways and small lots. I have 9 lots I do, mostly small restaurant lots and a couple residential lots. They are all our own lots so I do not plow for anyone else but myself and for my family. Only issue I see is that our lots are spread all over the city. During a storm, it may take me up to an hour to get from one lot to the other. Current truck is a 2004.5 Ram Diesel 2500 with a 7.5' boss plow. Only 2 lots I have trouble fitting into some areas because of its size. 

My questions are:

Has anyone come from a 3/4 ton truck to a wrangler and been happy enough to dump the 3/4 truck?

How comfortable are the wranglers for those long plow days? I am very happy with my truck in terms of comfort level. Its very roomy and heated leather helps alot. I do not mind upgrade seats on the wrangler and add heated seats as well, anyone done this? But I have plenty of room in my ram to move my legs around which I am not sure a wrangler will have. 

I have been reading alot on here and well aware of the suspension upgrades I would need to do. I have no problem spending some money on the right mods to make this a plowing beast.


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

I plowed with 3/4 ton trucks from 1985 until 2009, put a plow on my jeep in 2009 and would not want to go back to a truck. My jeep has been my daily driver since 2000 so I was used to it when I started plowing with it, just retired the old 1996 pickup last summer.


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

I think I was in the TJ for 18 hours once last year. It has plenty of leg room and I'm 6'5. It is a little tight on elbow room but I think it is pretty comfortable. To me the key is getting out and moving around every hour or so. I still have the 3/4 ton trucks for the big lots and country driveways. I really don't know if you could just run a jeep only in the Chicago area. I guess it depends on what you call a small lot. I'd hate to pull into a Mcdonalds with a foot of heavy snow that has been driven all over but I know it would do it. I would be a little more concerned about all the driving with the plow on. How many miles is your route? I am expecting reduced service life of the unit bearings but I don't really drive very far with the plow on. I stay in a 3 or 4 mile radius and it comes off as soon as I am done plowing.. Also I have to really watch the TJ coolant temp at highway speeds. I need to keep the blade low to keep air flow to the radiator. It has not been a problem with the JK though. I think the JK is a little more roomy up top but the TJ seems to have more room to stretch my legs out. I would recommend a Rubicon. They have 4.10 gearing and the Dana 44 front axle.


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

Im pretty close to making a deal on a mega cab 5.9l. We were planning on trading in our current crew cab for a jk wrangler to have a second plow vehicle that my father would drive for the small lots that the truck has a hard time fitting into and also to make ourselves more efficient time wise since our properties are so spread out. Our farthest distance is about 40 miles away, pretty much a straight shot on the eway. Driving the truck I dont even know that plow is on there unless im going over tracks bumpy roads, etc. Im afraid the jeep would move a whole lot slower with these travels. 
My longest push is about 150ft. Truck always pushed it with ease. Maybe once in 2011 when we had that huge storm the truck did get stuck a couple times but that was from trying to stack the snow in the corner. I only use the truck for plowing and maybe once a month during the months of no snow. Buying a mega cab hopefully would make me use the truck more in the off season because its more family freindly. But I think I would use a jeep alot more in the summer. A LJ Rubicon would be the way I would go for myself if the wrangler is the route I would take. Price wise, the LJ and the mega cab are not too far off in price.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I had a route of 22 courts that I did with 3/4 tons in Naperville for years. One year, I setup a tj and did the route with it. My time was cut almost in half! Good tires and weight in the back made it plow as well as anything else and it was far more maneuverable. It had no problems pushing long runs either. Now I have an 04 Rubicon with a 7.5 Snowdogg and love it. I've used 4 low a few times to push piles back and it's like a tractor.


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

Test drove one today with a plow on it. I can see how these can clean a lot so much quicker now. Reversing was so easy as the back of the jeep was so close when I turned around to look back. Was able to turn it around is a small space. Only thing it did feel a little underpowered. But then again I am coming from a 04 quad cab cummins. Plus the jeep I went to see seemed to have some suspension wearing out and it could have used a lift. Seemed so low to plow with. Although I probably wont jump on this one, I think I will keep an eye out for a nice LJ Rubicon. This particular jeep had a 1 year old plow but I think I would put some money into that jeep. Id rather spend some money on getting the nicest jeep I can get and then putting a plow on it. Still looking at the possibility of a 2 door tahoe as well. They seem a little beefier and still about 3 feet shorter than my truck. Plus they are much cheaper. Whatever I get I do want to put a v-plow on it. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

I know what you mean about looking out the back window. I said it's like looking out the back window of my crew cab F250 except that's the back of it- no bed for 7 more feet. Lol. It turns so sharp I can turn around if there is three empty places in a lot or whip a Ueee in the road at a parking lot entrance.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm not ready to get rid of my 3/4 ton truck with a V plow just yet. but I just took the first step in doing what you are thinking. I just purchased a YJ. I'll probably end up keeping the big truck for heavier storms and bigger lots, but have a feeling I'm going to do more plowing with the Jeep. As mentioned, not having 7' of box in the way is going to make life less stressfull in tight spots.


----------

